
Google Caught Funding Slew of Right-Wing Front Groups - shrikant
http://www.progressive.org/google-caught-funding-slew-of-right-wing-front-groups
======
Uhhrrr
I guess the title is linkbait for progressives. Google disclosed this
information, so it's hard to see how that translates to "caught". And CATO and
Heritage make no bones about being libertarian and conservative, respectively.
They're hardly "front groups".

